# HMMM!! Flathead(dont think so)



## OhioCatman (Aug 4, 2004)

Does anybody see a flathead in this pic? Its of the odnr weekly pictures. Says there is a 15 lb channel and a 10 lb flathead.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Images/fishing/top10/w17edhelber_lakelogan_15lbcc_10lbfca.jpg


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's what i saw


> two channels
> 
> holding a flathead up


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty bad when the dnr cant tell the difference.


----------

